# First step



## Chopin (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi

This is my first post.

Recently, I started listening to classical music.
What composition do you recommend to begin with?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Chopin said:


> Hi
> 
> This is my first post.
> 
> ...


Hi Chopin & welcome to the forum.

I'm sure some of my illustrious classical music friends on here will be able to recommend a good composition, but I can't ... but I can recommend a good composer with the name of Giuseppe Verdi. 

Seriously you should find lots of interesting suggestions on here.


----------



## Chopin (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank's sospiro!
Giuseppe Verdi is great!


----------



## Chopin (Dec 5, 2010)

I love classical music in which the trombone can be heard


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Chopin, I think I can already say that I like you. Trombone POWAH!

A particularly tromboney suggestion is the fourth movement of Grieg's Symphonic Dances (Symfoniske danser), Op. 64, no. 4. Also, you should really give some of the standard trombone solo pieces like Morceau Symphonique, Op. 88 by Alexandre Guilmant and Ferdinand David's trombone concertino, Op. 4 a listen.

And welcome.


----------

